# 89 pulsar sportback info



## 89sportback (Apr 30, 2008)

as i stated in my previous post i dont know hardly anything about my new car wich is a 89 nissan pulsar nx sportback i would like to know if there are any cosmetic mods or performanc mods especially suspension mods i am considering road raceing the car wich is a completely new concept for me sincei am primarily a drag guy but i would also like to know what i am working with stock like what the motor is and what it will hold and how strong the trans is also who offers after market parts for it any help will be greatly appreciated





89sportback


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

What engine do you have? Is your Pulsar NX an SE or an XE trim? SE will have the CA18DE engine (16 Valve DOHC, 125HP luv to rev, red valve cover) while the XE trim usually will have the GA16i engine (12 valve, SOHC, 90HP) not powerful but well built, reliable engine and good on gas. No aftermarket support for both engine, suspension or cosmetics. You have to realize that it is not a Honda and any performance parts made specifically for these cars are very rare or non existent. Almost every part you need, you have to customize it to work and/or fit.


----------

